# Michael's!



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Saw the same at the some Phoenix, AZ area stores. No Halloween, but plenty of fall colors going up.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Yep, same here in the huge Michael's over in Burbank, lovely fall stuff just starting to show up. Haven't checked on the other really big Michael's in the S.F. Valley in Fallbrook Mall- it's right near some of my other favorite stores like Jo-Ann's, Lowe's, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, Party City, WalMart so I'll be coasting on over that way pretty soon to find out, I'm sure.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

My Micheal's here in Canada had fall foliage out for about a week now, they also have lot's of craft pumpkins and such. The one thing I saw that was new for this week was some Halloween wall decor. It looks like more stuff should continue to come out in the coming weeks


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

So exciting to hear somewhere in Arizona is getting the fall items out. I'm getting ramped up for Halloween finally. Just too bad that the hot weather has done the same thing making it near impossible to do any work on projects even in the garage. 

Guess that just means it's shoppin time!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Same in Butler, PA! Fall floral arrangements, some Halloween banners, crows and owls! Spoooooky Town is next!  

Wait a minute....Michaels was a HUGE letdown last year, so I'm actually not expecting much, sadly..


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Same in California, MD. They have all the fall leaves and stuff, even a few small funkins. No halloween or spooky town yet. I've heard its in the back though, but they might of just been saying that to avoid my questions.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Same for the Memphis Michaels. Good to see this stuff out.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Biggie said:


> Same in California, MD. They have all the fall leaves and stuff, even a few small funkins. No halloween or spooky town yet. I've heard its in the back though, but they might of just been saying that to avoid my questions.


Since they said it's in the back of the store, did they be any chance tell you when it will be shelves?

Thanks


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

In the words of the employee, "I'm sorry sir we don't know, I would have to ask the stores manager. Halloweens along time aways sir"

If halloween stuff is out in July people get upset that its out to early, but if christmas stuff is out in august its perfectly acceptable. I really hate the double standards of holiday hierarchy. meh, its whatever I guess


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Biggie said:


> In the words of the employee, "I'm sorry sir we don't know, I would have to ask the stores manager. Halloweens along time aways sir"
> 
> If halloween stuff is out in July people get upset that its out to early, but if christmas stuff is out in august its perfectly acceptable. I really hate the double standards of holiday hierarchy. meh, its whatever I guess



Thats a shame. They are a craft store and should understand the need for them to get the upcoming seasons items out as early as they do. Crafters and other "persons of interests" start on their items months in advance.

Luckily my Michaels understands this and has always been excited about sharing their plans.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Thats a shame. They are a craft store and should understand the need for them to get the upcoming seasons items out as early as they do. ....



Couldn't agree more. Especially when you consider that you are plying your way through the excessive Christmas items looking for any last minute Halloween goodies you overlooked at the beginning of October with still 31 days to go.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Biggie said:


> If halloween stuff is out in July people get upset that its out to early, but if christmas stuff is out in august its perfectly acceptable. I really hate the double standards of holiday hierarchy. meh, its whatever I guess


Bingo. (I think the Hallmark Christmas ornaments usually make an appearance about the same time as Spooky Town.)

Thanks for keeping us posted on this. My wife gets tired of our Michael's reconnaissance missions, especially when we're coming back empty handed.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Same here in MN, although they are slacking this year. Usually by now they would have the beginning of Halloween stuff out including Spooky Town. Yes it's early but they maybe more cautious about the setup, due to the economy.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I reside in Canada..nothing here so far..


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone finds the large carvable craft pumpkins out yet?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Anyone finds the large carvable craft pumpkins out yet?


They had the faux pumpkins out at my Michael's starting last week, along with small hay bales and fall floral!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! Burbank, Ca and Arizona have Autumn decor. I'm in S. California. Pasadena is the nearest Micheal's I haven't checked, yet.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Omg Biggie I know what you mean. I'm in L.A. and they have an isle or two of faux fall flowers and things, not much else.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, I went in and asked. They said within the next week or two they will be putting out spookytown and props. I leave for South Carolina in a week, so I might not get to see them put it out. I am bummed to bring this good news


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Anyone finds the large carvable craft pumpkins out yet?



Both my area Michaels and Pat Catans has them out.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Not a single thing at mine yet!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

CobhamManor said:


> Wait a minute....Michaels was a HUGE letdown last year, so I'm actually not expecting much, sadly..



Agreed. They had all that glittery crap and nothing new as far as decor goes. Ours was very weak. Went once in August then crossed them off the list.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Agreed. They had all that glittery crap and nothing new as far as decor goes. Ours was very weak. Went once in August then crossed them off the list.


Thankfully it seems like most companies have heard out complaints about the glitter stuff. I hope Michaels was one of them! Glitter has it's place, and that's NOT on Halloween decorations. Here's hoping this years selection is a little less sparkly!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Same here, jdubbya. It was kind of sad, but I went there once, saw that they had nothing, and never went back! I miss Michaels...it's like it was just yesterday when they were selling shaking chandeliers and the coolest Gemmy props... 

On to glittery matters, I saw a bag of glitter bones online somewhere! 
Glitter BONES? What the heck?! :| Why don't we just throw glitter all over our life-size props, haha...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I follow art and design trends as a hobby, so I might be able to help here...

Glitter got off the wagon five years ago, and has been a mainstay for Halloween decor since that time. You're looking at (best ball park guess) another 2-3 years of glitter before it tapers off.
By then, the next texture fad will be in full swing - marbling, scrolling florals, feathers, chrome and shiny metallics, stained paper, who knows?
As a side note, Christmas is adopting more glitter - you will see tons of glitter this christmas, more than normal, as well as that ever-nauseating lime green, pink and purple combo, with a surprising amount of gold.

This, too, shall pass, and rather quickly, I might add.

Halloween will likely continue to expand the color pallette. For the past decade, purple and sickly green have been as much a part of Halloween as orange and black, but old golds and royal blues are starting to emerge, one to compliment autumn colors, the moon, pumpkins, etc., the other as a night sky/darkness option.
The core will always be black and orange, death and the harvest, but some years you may see blue-black and copper, other years charcoal black and brick red, but they will remain, despite the shifting influence of the design industry.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Talked to my usual Michaels the other day, they said by July 14th Spookytown will be out.

Went to another Michaels yesterday and the lady seemed annoyed I would even ask about Halloween and just told me in a few weeks.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I HOPE they get rid of all the glitter! Target did the same thing last year..Glitter Everywhere! The Michael's here in Va has a good selection of crows,fall leaf garlands and some pumpkins..still waiting for more!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I hate to jump on the negative train but I agree. The glitter at Target last year was AWFUL!!!!!! Everything was crap from 2009 that wasn't sold and all they did was glitter it. Everything was so bad, boring and covered in chunky glitter. I didn't pick up a single thing from Target!! Usually every year I pick up something new.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Really? I thought Target's stuff was great last year. All kinds of awesome little nonglittery knick knacks and decorations.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Spats said:


> I follow art and design trends as a hobby, so I might be able to help here...
> 
> Glitter got off the wagon five years ago, and has been a mainstay for Halloween decor since that time. You're looking at (best ball park guess) another 2-3 years of glitter before it tapers off.
> By then, the next texture fad will be in full swing - marbling, scrolling florals, feathers, chrome and shiny metallics, stained paper, who knows?
> ...


Excuse me while I vomit... I can't stand glitter cancer and the lime/pink/purple X-mas stuff! I pray the next trend is a good one. For now I pray something happens to send this out of style ASAP!

For now I'm soooo going to Michael's after work. I've been dying for some fall stuff. I even dreamed that my store totally starting stocking epic amounts of Halloween goodies. Anything is better than that sad little endcap we had last year.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


> Really? I thought Target's stuff was great last year. All kinds of awesome little nonglittery knick knacks and decorations.


Yea I dont mean to be negative at all. I was just surprised at all the glittered stuff. There was those orange, squishy light up pumpkins, all they did was cover it in large, silver glitter chunks.

I like the year before that. It was urns, and fences, and lightup owls, and a ton of black stuff. I can't remember much, but I remember being dissapointed.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Take heart, trends are fickle. Just when you think you have one figured out, it changes.

Glitter may bomb so poorly in both Halloween and Christmas this year that next January the word will be "glitter is dead"... or it could be considered a safe bet for retailers for another 5 years (though I doubt it).

Now if I had any say (and I don't) some textures for Halloween I'd like to see? Corrosion, like rust and moss, crackled paint, that sort of thing.
The problem is, consumers are buying bright and fun, with bold colors. Most see this as a sign of a deeply depressed population wanting to have some fun and cheer at every holiday, and frankly, I can't blame them what with the economy so poor right now.

It will change, but it may take a few seasons.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Glitter fro Halloween?? They must have their Holidays mixed up!! My Michaels has crows, owls, and the carvable pumpkins that cost a fortune unless you have a 50% off coupon for them!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

What? July for Halloween decorations? How hard your lives must be  lol

Here in Sydney, I'm lucky if the (few) stores that carry Halloween decorations get them in before October... earliest I've seen is late September. 

I'm jealous


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

So I went to Michael's again today to return some stuff and on their HIGHEST shelves they had beautiful MASSIVE pumpkins..They were using them as displays only -__- I hope they stock them soon!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone find anything yet?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Still nothing. And I have a 20% off entire purchase coupon that's about to expire Dang it!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes our Micheal's has carve-able pumpkins, crows, owls, and funny looking vultures, and other fall related stuff out for a couple of weeks now. I picked up 2 small crows with a 50% off coupon, not sure why I have a lot of crows....thought I should have some small ones?


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

was in fort myers florida on vacation visiting family and stopped into the michaels there and they have started putting out fall decor....and what was so cool was there was a halloween mega store right across the street open year round!=) stopped in there and bought myself acouple of severed fingers...could have gone nuts in that store...but the parents didnt let me lol


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

My Michaels has fall floral, crows/ravens, owls, pumpkins, Halloween ribbon, Halloween/Fall flags, window clings and magnetic signs!
They also have Christmas 'crafts' out already... Lame. What about us Halloween crafters? We need more than ribbon and crows!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

stephy12 said:


> was in fort myers florida on vacation visiting family and stopped into the michaels there and they have started putting out fall decor....and what was so cool was there was a halloween mega store right across the street open year round!=) stopped in there and bought myself acouple of severed fingers...could have gone nuts in that store...but the parents didnt let me lol


I wish there was a store like that near me!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing at the Michaels near me in NC yet, but I'll be in IN for a few more days. I'll have to see if I can even find a Michaels nearby.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

My Michael's has the fall decor out all year. I like that they don't have the Halloween stuff out year round cause the anticipation is such and exciting feeling!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I went to Michael's today and saw all the Halloween crows, flags, window clings, ribbon and all the floral stuff. A least it's a start.lol. Still waiting to see the spookytown display.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

obsessedjack said:


> I went to Michael's today and saw all the Halloween crows, flags, window clings, ribbon and all the floral stuff. A least it's a start.lol. Still waiting to see the spookytown display.



Yep same here. Still pretty nice to see.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I keep thinking.... I am going to Huntington for job related sutff... Do I have time to stop at Michaels before I go back home work??? MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I visited a few of my favorite places in hopes of finding some early Halloween items, but I was disappointed time and again. 

Hobby Lobby has a row or two of "Fall" items but NOTHING Halloween which would be okay except there are about EIGHT isles of Christmas decoration and ornaments already up?!?!?!  Gimme a break!

Nothing but a few fall items at Joanne fabrics either. 

*pout...pout....stomp stomp*


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Brimstonewitch said:


> I visited a few of my favorite places in hopes of finding some early Halloween items, but I was disappointed time and again.
> 
> Hobby Lobby has a row or two of "Fall" items but NOTHING Halloween which would be okay except there are about EIGHT isles of Christmas decoration and ornaments already up?!?!?!  Gimme a break!
> 
> ...



Yeah I wouldn't expect much Halloween stuff this early out as opposed to christmas stuff. Hobby Lobby is a HUGE christian organization, sadly. Like chick-fil-a is.

Even so close to Halloween, Halloween takes a backseat to Christmas for them. Every time. We're lucky to even get the Halloween stuff we DO get at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Michaels IS doing Christmas in July. Once Xmas in July is over, more Halloween stuff will come out. 

But I did go by today and saw Halloween flags, window clings and some misc fall decor.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

spookmaster-are you talking about the watertown store? I will have to go check it out.


----------



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope Michaels has the spooky town stuff out by the weekend...I have four 40% off coupons to use haha


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nothing but window clings at my Michael's....sigh.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Monroe58 said:


> Nothing but window clings at my Michael's....sigh.


Its a start. In the next several weeks, more merchandise will come out. Usually by early to mid august there is an isle of merchandise.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

They told me Halloween stuff MAY be on the truck that is coming tomorrow!!

Anyone see any of the 50% off online coupons yet??


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

djgeneral said:


> They told me Halloween stuff MAY be on the truck that is coming tomorrow!!
> 
> Anyone see any of the 50% off online coupons yet??


I havent received any online coupons in a couple weeks now.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wow, already! Cool!
Wish Michael's wasn't so far away from me, now I want to go check it out!


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

Just came back from Michael's and talk to some of their staff members and we here in Chicago won't see any Halloween decorations for another 3 weeks!!! Man I can hardly wait just 111 days left!!!! 

I miss you so much Halloween!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Seeing a couple stores with general fall decorations, pumpkins, leafy garlands, candles, etc. But nothing specifically Halloween related yet. It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Get the coupons from their website, click on Weekly Ad. I stopped getting them in email too. And signed up with another address and still don't get them. Yet they keep asking me to sign up in-store.

http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_071011,default,pg.html

This week's coupon is 40% off, not 50%. If you're signed up with Joann, they had 50% this week... check your email. Depending on how nice your Michaels manager is, they may accept the web/printed Joann coupon, not likely though.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm a little out of the loop this year, but why is Michael's so late getting started with their Halloween stuff? For years, I looked forward to 4th of July to go and buy my first Spooky Town piece of the season. I'm trying not to buy anything new this year, so I didn't go. Guess that's a good thing, since apparently nothing's out yet?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Just at Micheal's today - mainly the autumn floral stuff, although they did have plenty of those "gel" decorations for your windows....and the Halloween flags for the front of your house...no Spooky Town though.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Was at Micheal's today, and they have brought out some more Halloween stuff! They now have two end-capes of table top decor (candle holders, signs, bottles). Also, one of the employee said most if not all of there Halloween stuff will be out be mid August at my Micheal's


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad to hear other Michaels stores are stocking items early!!!!

Again as I said before, I heard its up to each store manager when they put out the decor? So some stores get merchandise early and others get merchandise closer to.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Spinechiller said:


> Was at Micheal's today, and they have brought out some more Halloween stuff! They now have two end-capes of table top decor (candle holders, signs, bottles). Also, one of the employee said most if not all of there Halloween stuff will be out be mid August at my Micheal's


that's so late!! 

I miss when it was early July


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, playing the devil's advocate here. I can wait until the temps start to drop before I see the stuff. ONLY because, I hate seeing the xmas stuff being put out a week after the Halloween stuff is being put out.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

When I stopped in today I was asking about Spooky Town. They told me that they had planned on getting their Halloween stuff out sooner, but they are stuck with alot more summer crafting merchandise than they expected. Which is backing them up some.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm heading to my store today.

Any signs of Halloween at Hobby Lobby? Is it worth a stop?

Our store opened last Christmas so I don't know what to expect from HL. Anything good in years past?


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope I can get to Michaels this weekend...but I'm not too excited to pay them a visit after what happened last year...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Growler said:


> Ok, playing the devil's advocate here. I can wait until the temps start to drop before I see the stuff. ONLY because, I hate seeing the xmas stuff being put out a week after the Halloween stuff is being put out.


Your stores wait that long? Around here we get Christmas stuff mid October.

Michaels has it out even earlier. I think a lot of stores here would skip Halloween all together & put out all the Christmas stuff in September if they didn't make so much money on it.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Rciag, no I was joking that they will put out the xmas stuff a week after they put out the Halloween stuff in July. lol Our Michael's makes it seem like all one holiday.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Hobby Lobby has been great in past years, but last year seemed a bit lacking. They are a Christian based store (I believe) and don't really have gory or 'evil' items. I have bought very cute pumpkin/jack-o-lantern stuff there and table decor.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Michaels Spookytown EXCLUSIVE 2011*

Well,folks...here's the news you've all been waiting for.....I went into Michaels today and spoke to the store manager.....he certainly knows me...lol.ANyway.....just today,he got his planner and order sheets for Lemax Spookytown.There are three exlusives this year....the first is a train station related kinda building...the second is called Killer Clowns Mobile Home(or something like that)....but here's the biggie...are ya ready??????Believe it or not...it's called the Octo-SWING.Not SQUEEZE,but SWING!The picture was small and black and white...so can't give details.But it's rather larger....has an octopus on the top....and it's one of those typical swing type rides.The manager tells me that it's going to retail for 100....so get those coupons ready.He told me that it'll all be out on July 26th-27th(Buffalo,NY)......And sadly....out of the all the regular Lemax new releases....Michaels will only be carrying FOUR this year..............Spookytown Shooting Range......Fire Department...........Gothic Haunted Mansion......and Horror High School.So there you have it......as most of you,I've been DYING to find out about the exlusives....so now.....I can sleep well again!!LOL!!!


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

I could have cried when I saw this posting - Michaels has to be my favourite store, followed closely by A C Moore. 

We always manage to fill two massive suitacses of stuff just from their Fall/Halloween stuff. We have nothing like that over here. 

Their goods are good, unique (to the UK anyway) and really good value. 

I am as envious as all hell that you have such fabulous shops. Not sure if we are gonna make it over this fall to stock up!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

mariab1299 said:


> Well,folks...here's the news you've all been waiting for.....I went into Michaels today and spoke to the store manager.....he certainly knows me...lol.ANyway.....just today,he got his planner and order sheets for Lemax Spookytown.There are three exlusives this year....the first is a train station related kinda building...the second is called Killer Clowns Mobile Home(or something like that)....but here's the biggie...are ya ready??????Believe it or not...it's called the Octo-SWING.Not SQUEEZE,but SWING!The picture was small and black and white...so can't give details.But it's rather larger....has an octopus on the top....and it's one of those typical swing type rides.The manager tells me that it's going to retail for 100....so get those coupons ready.He told me that it'll all be out on July 26th-27th(Buffalo,NY)......And sadly....out of the all the regular Lemax new releases....Michaels will only be carrying FOUR this year..............Spookytown Shooting Range......Fire Department...........Gothic Haunted Mansion......and Horror High School.So there you have it......as most of you,I've been DYING to find out about the exlusives....so now.....I can sleep well again!!LOL!!!


In a way, this is good there are not too many things lol  but thanks for the info!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm really excited about the new clown pieces..I hope they are are start of more bigger scary clown-themed items next year .. ;D


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Growler said:


> Rciag, no I was joking that they will put out the xmas stuff a week after they put out the Halloween stuff in July. lol Our Michael's makes it seem like all one holiday.


This is EXACTLY what I saw today at our Michaels, Christmas mixed in with summer/back to school/fall stuff!!


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

Today at Michaels!!! Cortney couldn't resist some of these lol


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Those bottles would be cool if they weren't bedazzled.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice photos, Deathbat! I was in Michael's today harassing the staff  and spoke to an amazing staff person - she was incredibly sweet. I'm not sure what's going on but I think their team may have levelled-up, at least in our neighbourhood. That oughta make Halloween go a little smoother.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Madame Leota said:


> I'm a little out of the loop this year, but why is Michael's so late getting started with their Halloween stuff? For years, I looked forward to 4th of July to go and buy my first Spooky Town piece of the season. I'm trying not to buy anything new this year, so I didn't go. Guess that's a good thing, since apparently nothing's out yet?


Actually, I'm pretty sure last year they were about two weeks later with their Spooky Town. (You're right, prior to that it seemed like everything was out by the 10th of July or so.) Maybe it's getting in the way of their Christmas shipments.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I went to a huge Michael's right outside Chicago in a town called Chicago-Ridge. I was walking around the store and saw a lot of autumn items but still nothing for Halloween. Then I saw an aisle full of Christmas decorations and crafts!!! What the Hell!!!! Christmas? I just don't get it.

Halloween still comes before Christmas right?? Has something changed? I got a little upset about it. Where's the respect?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Darkabeus said:


> I went to a huge Michael's right outside Chicago in a town called Chicago-Ridge. I was walking around the store and saw a lot of autumn items but still nothing for Halloween. Then I saw an aisle full of Christmas decorations and crafts!!! What the Hell!!!! Christmas? I just don't get it.
> 
> Halloween still comes before Christmas right?? Has something changed? I got a little upset about it. Where's the respect?


I thought the very same thing. I got a circular ad in my email today featuring a Christmas in July sale! Tons of Christmas stuff. Not a single mention of any fall decor and definitely no Halloween merchansdise!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget for crafters they _need_ the merchandise early so they can have things ready to sell by Christmas time. I don't think very many craft show vendors do Halloween, Christmas is always more profitable, though with the recent increased interest in Halloween the past 5 years or so that's starting to change. So it makes more sense for Michaels to have Christmas out now than for Target to have it out in late August.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm so freaking sick of seeing Christmas stuff. I think Halloween doesn't get the respect. Thank goodness for this forum.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Halloween is def 2nd to Christmas..unfortunately. You know there are so many permanent Christmas store locations...for once I'd like to see half that amount in permanent Halloween stores.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, I did ask about this! My store just got an end cap of Halloween stuff here. Next weekend is officially Chrstmas in July, QVC is doing 3 days sat/sun/monday of next week. Once next weekend is over, all the Halloween merch will emerge and xmas stuff will be gone to make way for Halloween! Another two weeks or so and the xmas stuff will be replaced with Halloween!


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

After seeing those pictures of the fabulous things in Michael's - I am seriously depressed!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Went to Michael's yesterday for some tealights. They had more fall stuff out but only one little measly end of the isle thing of Halloween stuff.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

We went to Michael today and they had a lot of fall stuff out. They had huge pumpkins for $50. They were so cool 3 different shapes and a big white one. Some Halloween stuff too. Crows, owls, sorry, should of taken pictures :/


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Went to Michaels today and finally found all the glittery Halloween stuff. It was near the back of the store on an end cap. Nowhere near the rest of the fall/halloween stuff.

Pretty much hiding it from view.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Still no endcaps in my store! Just fall flowers and arrangements...  Will check again this weekend!

Last year, I looked one time in August and never went back; hope it isn't as disappointing this year, or else Michaels will have officially lost my business...


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


> Went to Michaels today and finally found all the glittery Halloween stuff. It was near the back of the store on an end cap. Nowhere near the rest of the fall/halloween stuff.
> 
> Pretty much hiding it from view.


Wow this is really sad to hear. I don't know what their problem is.

For those of you that want to complain go to their facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/Michaels


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

adam said:


> Wow this is really sad to hear. I don't know what their problem is.
> 
> For those of you that want to complain go to their facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Michaels



BUT I went back the other day, and a lot of new Halloween stuff is being put in the aisle. Singular of course.

And a lot of wire islands and stuff like that.

Their medium sized fake pumpkins(I'm assuming they're carvable) are WAY too expensive. 13 bucks for a medium size?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

TrickRTreater said:


> BUT I went back the other day, and a lot of new Halloween stuff is being put in the aisle. Singular of course.
> 
> And a lot of wire islands and stuff like that.
> 
> Their medium sized fake pumpkins(I'm assuming they're carvable) are WAY too expensive. 13 bucks for a medium size?


Did you happen to see any tags on the metal islands that suggest that they will be having life size characters this year. If so what were they, just really interested. 


Thanks


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

THE OCTO-SWING!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Michaels has some Halloween stuff out, they have the Lemax stuff out but not fully displayed, they have the Butler this year but no display of him yet or any other figures, lights of all sorts, candelabras that are kinda cool, & the foam pumpkins but they're still a little too pricey & I have some I bought on sale last year that I need to carve so I can wait for them to go on sale.

Right now my Michaels hasn't moved it all out into a main aisle, it's sorta in the back right corner of the store. I'm sure in the next few weeks it'll be moved up front.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Deathbat said:


> Today at Michaels!!! Cortney couldn't resist some of these lol


Got a couple of these at 50% off yesterday.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

We went today and bought the 'Broom Dealership'...I'm in love with it! 40% off with coupon!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, so it seems spookytown has been sized down quite a bit. I am actually okay with that. There are several islands of Halloween merch. One island has several spookytown items out, and turned on! Was happy to see them displayed.

There was also an island with light up stuff. An awesome talking bust (just the male so far). Lots of light up things, a tree, etc. They have a whole isle of fall and cute Halloween things. The opposite isle is clear and one spot of more Halloween stuff (they said the rest of the isle will be filled in the coming weeks). So really they have sized down on spookytown and thats it so far. 

Happy to report lots of merchandise with more on the way as as well as Halloween stuff being in the same part of the store it always is. I love the talking bust and the new spookytown!


----------



## scarsforless (Sep 21, 2010)

Just scored the skull candelholders at 50% off cant tell you what a deal it is these are pretty cool


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Michaels here in Hoover Alabama has some things out. We used a 40% off one non sale item and bought the 3ft LED Willow Tree. They also have out boxes of flickering candle lights and their carving pumpkins.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Just remember, If you think Michael's is too expensive (which it is) do what I do:
Buy a really cheap 1$ thing. You will get on your reciept a 40% coupon on one item on your next purchase starting the next day and it is good for a week. For Instance. I bought a $1 tube of 10 light stick bracelets and now I have a 40% off coupon to use on that talking bust I saw for $60. $60 * 40%= $36! Niiice!*


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

went to my Michael's today,this is only a little of what they had.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

View attachment 17675


View attachment 17676


View attachment 17677


View attachment 17678


View attachment 17679


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

View attachment 17680


View attachment 17681


View attachment 17682


View attachment 17683


View attachment 17684


View attachment 17685


View attachment 17686


View attachment 17687


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

View attachment 17688


View attachment 17689


View attachment 17690


View attachment 17691


View attachment 17692


View attachment 17693



ok.I'm done


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all of the pics!! Especially since my Michael's stores are lagging....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I stopped at Michaels today, but couldn't bring myself to buy the things I wanted (well, 'afford to' is the better way of wording it), since they have no in-store coupon this week... Why would they choose to offer the discount online only? I had no luck finding the skull on pillar that some members did for half price, which was the main motivation for going. To that, I say, "Boo!!"


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I picked up some $2 grab bags last week that were full of ugly silk flowers that will go perfect with my haunted mansion conservatory scene. I went back today and they were gone, but the nice clerk gave me two 50% coupons for Sunday! 

Maybe there are 50% coupons in this week's ad?

I hope they don't have things on sale already. I hate when they mark everything down in the store to prevent you from using the darn coupon.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Stopped by the local Michael's today. Saw two or three employees, still unpacking boxes and stocking shelves, but they do have some Halloween merchandise out.

Was in a hurry though, so I only picked up this year's book of Pumpkin Masters carving patterns. Saw several wire bins of the foam pumpkins, and noticed that the black pumpkins seem to have a much glossier finish than last year's did. (Or at least it seemed that way. Have two fron last year boxed up down the basement, but I'd have to dig them out to compare.)


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW! I don't recall Michaels EVER carrying the lenticular portraits, especially the ones with the light-up eyes. I'll check my store again!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I was at Micheal's again today and they are slowly unpacking the center isle, will go back again at the beginning of next week to see what else has been unloaded. The one thing though that frustrated me is that a quarter of the side isle with Halloween they have also decided to put some light up Christmas stuff. Does anyone know if Micheal's will be carrying the flicker light candles on the string?

Thanks


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Micheal's in Watertown, NY finally has some of their Halloween items out. Regarding the "Spooky Town" series, I was frankly underwhelmed...the pieces are smaller than they have been in recent years, not to mention overpriced.

Spookmaster


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Spinechiller said:


> I was at Micheal's again today and they are slowly unpacking the center isle, will go back again at the beginning of next week to see what else has been unloaded. The one thing though that frustrated me is that a quarter of the side isle with Halloween they have also decided to put some light up Christmas stuff. Does anyone know if Micheal's will be carrying the flicker light candles on the string?
> 
> Thanks


Mine is carrying them.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

bamaquad said:


> Mine is carrying them.


Good to know, do you know what the package said on them name wise. Reason being I may need to call around.

Thanks


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Spinechiller said:


> Good to know, do you know what the package said on them name wise. Reason being I may need to call around.
> 
> Thanks


10 flicker flame lights.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

CobhamManor said:


> WOW! I don't recall Michaels EVER carrying the lenticular portraits, especially the ones with the light-up eyes. I'll check my store again!


I bought some laste year. I especially like my Medusa one. This years ones are even better. Going back this weekend to pick up a couple.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spookmaster said:


> Regarding the "Spooky Town" series, I was frankly underwhelmed...the pieces are smaller than they have been in recent years, not to mention overpriced.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who feels that way. I used to love the _Spooky Town_ pieces, but the last few years, they've gotten to be less and less impressive, IMO.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

20% off all items even sale items this week. Which is a great coupon if you want multiple small items. Two weeks ago, however, it was 25% off all items. Also there's not much actually on sale this week so it's kind of a "meh" coupon but still better than the more common 10% one Joann and Michaels usually has. Think more about buying small craft/art supplies this week. Lots of cheap brushes, sewing notions, etc.

http://www.michaels.com/c/IA_US_073111,default,pg.html

Two weeks ago I bought the primary and secondary colors in PermEnamels to paint eyeballs and outdoor props with.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*YEAH! Mine is totally stocking up!!!! I bought me the taking vampire bust guy. He'll look great on my column in the graveyard!!! I got him for 40% off from reciept coupon. Yeah, those totally rule!*


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

bamaquad said:


> 10 flicker flame lights.


Thanks for the pic.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm basically going to go in and buy every single lenticular piece they have. Thats the theme I want to do this year. I see they also have that talking bust Grandin Road is selling but they only have half ot he pair, which is interesting. That butler is really cool too actually but a little on the comical side to me.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Bamaquad how far apart are those flicker lights spaced?


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

cathartik said:


> Bamaquad how far apart are those flicker lights spaced?


Just by looking at them id say a foot.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Just thought I'd give you a tip to save 50%off till August 6th by using the ACMOORE Arts and Crafts competiors cupon. 

http://www.acmoore.com/images/upload/week31_11couponse.pdf

I'v saved over $600.00 in the past 4 days using this coupon.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you. I'll try to use it tomorrow to get my funkin for my blucky build.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, I just looked up the nearest store and it's 697 miles away in PA. Do you think Michael's will still honor it? lol


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, went to my Michael's and they took the coupon. Thankfully the cashier was a young guy about 17. lol So got my first Funkin.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Got the big light up pumpkin and another Funkin today. Done 2 seperate transactions. lol


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

Will be interesting to see the difference in prices. Our dollar is higher and we pay more, it absolutely disgusts me. Michaels is really bad for it too. You can see the US price and the Canada price right on the price tags.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

My Michaels do not take AC moore


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

djgeneral said:


> My Michaels do not take AC moore




As long as they except comation cupons at your michaels they should HAVE TO take ACMOORE.

I live in Colorado and the closest acmoore is in Knoxville,TN. That's only 1184.86 miles from me.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> As long as they except comation cupons at your michaels they should HAVE TO take ACMOORE.
> 
> I live in Colorado and the closet acmoore is in Knoxville,TN. That's only 1184.86 miles from me.


Most places only accept competitor coupons if they are within a reasonable driving location. I guess some stores let it slide, but nothing around here does. I've heard a lot of people trying to price match things (not just Michaels/AC Moore/Jo Ann's/etc type stores) from all over the US having trouble with it if a store isn't within driving location.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Again, Michaels doesn't have any official corporate policy about accepting competitor ads. They've "test marketed it" but never fully launched it. In fact, I suspect if a store does it _too_ much or for unverified coupons (i.e. they shouldn't take internet printed ones, only flyer coupons) they probably get in trouble for it.

It's not like it's hard to find 40% or 50% off Michaels coupons. You just have to wait a week if there isn't a good one out this week. Lately they've been alternating between 40/50% off one item and 15/20/25% off entire purchase including sale items.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Hez said:


> Will be interesting to see the difference in prices. Our dollar is higher and we pay more, it absolutely disgusts me. Michaels is really bad for it too. You can see the US price and the Canada price right on the price tags.


I agree, except this year they seem to be taking off the US price, I guess they may be worried about people trying to pay in US dollars. Not sure, they take off the tags at my Micheal's.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Xane said:


> Again, Michaels doesn't have any official corporate policy about accepting competitor ads. They've "test marketed it" but never fully launched it. In fact, I suspect if a store does it _too_ much or for unverified coupons (i.e. they shouldn't take internet printed ones, only flyer coupons) they probably get in trouble for it.
> 
> It's not like it's hard to find 40% or 50% off Michaels coupons. You just have to wait a week if there isn't a good one out this week. Lately they've been alternating between 40/50% off one item and 15/20/25% off entire purchase including sale items.


Maybe it's something that is regional. Either way it's not a big deal. It's true the the regular michaels cupons are not hard to find but if I can always get one that's a better offer I'm going to take it. The Michaels nearest me still doesn't have out spookytown I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spinechiller said:


> I agree, except this year they seem to be taking off the US price, I guess they may be worried about people trying to pay in US dollars. Not sure, they take off the tags at my Micheal's.


It's funny you say that because they are taking off your stickers over here.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Micheal's in upstate NY seems to have a truncated display...of course, they are just beginning to put their Halloween items out for display. Unfortunately, they are the only game in town when it comes to the "Spooky Town" series.....you can buy pieces online, of course, but by the tie you figure in shipping, the pieces cost as much, or more, than they would at Micheal's. 

Maybe its just me, but I don't find the pieces as interesting as I used to.....the Octopus Merry-Go-Round seems foolish, not to mention expensive ($80!). even the smaller pieces, designed for table tops, etc are high...I was looking at one with Frankenstein and the Bride of, and it was almost $35, and it didn't do anything.

Last year set, featuring the haunted old west, was forgettable at best...


Spookmaster


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Just to give you guys an idea of how much Michael's rips us Canadians off.

That lenticular picture listed at $12.99 in your store is $24.99 here.

And that candlebra with the $29.99 price? $59.99! 

You guys have it really good. I'm going to make the trip over the boarder with my coupons. Its only a 45 minute drive and I'd be saving a fortune with your prices and the exchange rate.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

It's crazy, the butler is $119.99 and the talking bust is $79.99, just a few others.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe its just me, but I don't find the pieces as interesting as I used to.....the Octopus Merry-Go-Round seems foolish, not to mention expensive ($80!). even the smaller pieces, designed for table tops, etc are high...I was looking at one with Frankenstein and the Bride of, and it was almost $35, and it didn't do anything.

Last year set, featuring the haunted old west, was forgettable at best...


The Octo Swing goes for $99.99 here. I got if for $50.00 with an acmoore cupon but I honestley don't really like it. When I went to the store, they diden't have the display out so I took a chance on it since I had the cupon. I did get the Monster Romance Swing (frankenstine and bride. It has a spot light and the swing actully swings. I wouldent pay the full price for it but if you can get it with a cupon it's worth it. 
Spookmaster


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm trying really hard to love the new Clown Mobile Home...I do also think it is overpriced though..even with a coupon. I wish they would have just given them a rundown circus tent or something instead...but I'm repainting into into a circus trailer so maybe it will look better ? 

Maybe next year the clowns will get a nice BIG piece.. ;D


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter went to Micheal's in Virginia last week, and they told her that thier Halloween items would not be out until September.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Forever Haunting said:


> My daughter went to Micheal's in Virginia last week, and they told her that thier Halloween items would not be out until September.


What part of Virginia? They have their Halloween items out here where I live,I posted pictures earlier this week.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

rockplayson said:


> Maybe its just me, but I don't find the pieces as interesting as I used to.....the Octopus Merry-Go-Round seems foolish, not to mention expensive ($80!). even the smaller pieces, designed for table tops, etc are high...I was looking at one with Frankenstein and the Bride of, and it was almost $35, and it didn't do anything.
> 
> Last year set, featuring the haunted old west, was forgettable at best...
> 
> ...


it might just be you. haha I picked up the Octo swing, train, firehouse and Broomstick mannor yestursday all with AC moore 50% coupons. I got home to find my Broomstick Mannor was smashed in half. >.< I was going back today anyway to complete my set for the year, so i'll just swap it out. The octoswing is pretty neat IMO, but i wish they used something else on top. I think it might clash with my octosqueeze, but we will see. The best piece IMO Michaels has this year is the Shooting Range. The animation on it is really neat and its got perfect amounts of lighting.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

LilsheDevil said:


> What part of Virginia? They have their Halloween items out here where I live,I posted pictures earlier this week.


Hmmmmm? She went to the Micheals in Christiansburg VA. I will tell her that things are out at other stores. Thanks.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Went into my local Michael's today and was quite disappointed. They only had one side of an isle and about 1/3 of the other side of that same isle with Halloween items. They also had a couple of the square center isle "cubes" with items on it which was mostly the Funkins and Spooky town stuff. Didn't even see anything that was new. All of it was the same as they had last year  

Please tell me that's just a start?!?!?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Went into my local Michael's today and was quite disappointed. They only had one side of an isle and about 1/3 of the other side of that same isle with Halloween items. They also had a couple of the square center isle "cubes" with items on it which was mostly the Funkins and Spooky town stuff. Didn't even see anything that was new. All of it was the same as they had last year
> 
> Please tell me that's just a start?!?!?


Not too much more Im afraid, and yes, there is alot of repeats from last year.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Got a light up pumpkin and a funkin yesterday. Couldn't let 40% off go to waste.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Headed to Tuscaloosa now to another Michaels. They're moving the store. Everything is on sale. I'll share when i get back.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The butler they have is about 3ft tall, give or take. I was expecting a life sized prop but he's not very big. Last year they had a couple large, life sized props, but not this year. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I used my 3 50% off coupons this morning. Bought the bust, a tombstone, and portrait.

I wish they would have had a full size figure this year. I always pick up my Gemmys at Michaels. The butler is just too small.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

I went spooky town crazy yesturday.
I picked up everything else that i didnt already have and 2 sets of purple lights, and 3 more adaptors all using 50% off coupons


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm VERY glad I don't have a Spookytown addiction!! For some reason it's just not my scene, nor is the Boney Bunch. But dear collectors, I understand it, BOY do I understand it!!

Over 500 Pez in various parts of the house & garage say I understand it.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

My haul from Michaels the past couple days.










Got this skull for my fountain. Gonna try and use a fishtank pump to pump water through it on top of a birdbath.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I made my first stop into Michaels to see the halloween today and have to say I was disappointed. Minuscule halloween outdoor decorations and as you guys have mentioned already, no large props. The bust was what I considered the best of 2011 so far and I'm not sure they will be adding more. No Wilton halloween out yet either! (Joann's and Beverly's has theirs out already and available to purchase with discount coupons). Come to think of it I don't think I even saw any Martha Stewart halloween. I just was so underwhelmed by what I saw.

Almost forgot to mention that whereas in previous years Lemax's Spooky Town was one of their long sections of shelving, my store had it confine to a in between square shelving section. That was pretty much waist high or so. 

Has only my store cut way back or are you guys seeing a similar pattern in your area too?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

We've been to 2 different Michael's so far. I've spend around $10 and Sally has spent closer to $100. She has very expensive tastes!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I will not even set foot in ours until my payday, August 31st. Any visits before then would be sheer window shopping torture.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

> My haul from Michaels the past couple days.


How much was the tree? And how tall is it?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> I will not even set foot in ours until my payday, August 31st. Any visits before then would be sheer window shopping torture.


Oh, I'm sure that you could afford a black rose or two, Laurie I know what you mean


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally stopped into my Michael's again (last time I stopped in was four weeks ago, a few hours before I ended up in the hospital delivering my baby)! Back then they had nothing, but I can say that now, the Orem, Utah Michael's is stocked for Halloween! Loved the skull candle holder from this collection:

http://www.michaels.com/Ravenshead-...products-seasonsandcelebrations-fallhalloween

Will have to get two of those!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Monroe58 said:


> Finally stopped into my Michael's again (last time I stopped in was four weeks ago, a few hours before I ended up in the hospital delivering my baby)! Back then they had nothing, but I can say that now, the Orem, Utah Michael's is stocked for Halloween! Loved the skull candle holder from this collection:
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/Ravenshead-...products-seasonsandcelebrations-fallhalloween
> 
> Will have to get two of those!


Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Tish said:


> Congratulations on your baby!


Thanks!! Can't believe it's been four weeks! Looking forward to her first Halloween.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

The Michaels near me has tons of stuff out for Halloween. They have a whole aisle plus several end caps and 3-4 stand-alone wire 4-sided shelving units.
Of course they didn't have the one thing I came for...

Pics


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Monroe58 said:


> Finally stopped into my Michael's again (last time I stopped in was four weeks ago, a few hours before I ended up in the hospital delivering my baby)! Back then they had nothing, but I can say that now, the Orem, Utah Michael's is stocked for Halloween! Loved the skull candle holder from this collection:
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/Ravenshead-...products-seasonsandcelebrations-fallhalloween
> 
> Will have to get two of those!


Congratulations on the new TOT in training.

Mrs. S picked up the skull candle holder on Saturday. The first Michael's we went to had them but they were broken or missing the back of the skull. Luckily we found one in new condition at another store.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Congratulations on the new TOT in training.
> 
> Mrs. S picked up the skull candle holder on Saturday. The first Michael's we went to had them but they were broken or missing the back of the skull. Luckily we found one in new condition at another store.


Thanks! Jealous; should have just bought the ones at our store...they are great!


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Monroe... congrats! In true haunter fashion...there's one way to get helpers for your haunt... MAKE your own!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Congratulations Monroe! ( "And we shall call the baby...Michael's "  ) And congratulations on your 100th post too. It's a big month! 

I was in Micheal's the last night and this was part of their display. Made me laugh.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the congrats, guys! My biggest fear is that she won't like Halloween...!

Gobby, that is awesome! And wow, didn't realize I had 100 posts. Big month indeed.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Congratulations Monroe! ( "And we shall call the baby...Michael's "  ) And congratulations on your 100th post too. It's a big month!
> 
> I was in Micheal's the last night and this was part of their display. Made me laugh.


Congratz Monroe! I laughed at the pic too! I bought one of those a few weeks ago from there, I plan to throw it in the tub for a "surprise" for peekers.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Coupons!:

http://www.michaels.com/c/080711-IA-US,default,pg.html


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> How much was the tree? And how tall is it?


I have my eye on that tree too. I believe it's 80 bucks ...not sure how tall it is.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Monroe58 said:


> Gobby, that is awesome! And wow, didn't realize I had 100 posts. Big month indeed.




ˆLove the signature, by the way. Sooo funny (hits a little close to home, but funny!)


----------

